# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Cloudy Test???? WHY??

## Dukkit

i got some test E off my boy. i know its legit. i believe it was clear when i first got it (2 months ago) but its been sitting in my closet the whole time. i pull it out last night and its so freaking cloudy. kinda got me worried


anyway to fix it? 

what would be the cause

it is super hot in my closet the past week. and i mean hot as in literally 89 degress. could that cause it to crash or some such? 

thanks for any help

*the vial on the left obviously. the one on the right is what my normal test looks like. lol*

----------


## billyi89

............

----------


## sigman roid

I once left a loaded syringe in the car with test e in it in the heat Dukkit it did exactly the same thing

----------


## Dukkit

thats what im thinking

its so hot and humid in my closet right now

so i moved my stash

see if that helps

----------


## redz

Looks to be overfilled as well. Maybe its crashing?

----------


## MORPHIN

heat it and see if it clears up

----------

